# Report: Jefferson charged with DWI



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> Minnesota center Al Jefferson was arrested early Sunday morning for allegedly driving drunk, according to multiple media reports.
> 
> Jefferson was charged with fourth degree driving while impaired, a misdemeanor.
> 
> ...


...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Players just never learn.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

*Jefferson gets 2-year probation stint for February DWI*



> MINNEAPOLIS (AP) -- Minnesota Timberwolves forward Al Jefferson will serve two years probation as part of his sentence for driving drunk.
> 
> 
> Jefferson pleaded guilty Thursday to fourth-degree driving while impaired. He was arrested Feb. 28 near downtown Minneapolis a few hours after a home loss to Portland.
> ...


http://www.nba.com/2010/news/05/27/jefferson.dui.ap/index.html?ls=iref:nbahpt2


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Bad news after bad news for the Wolves. You guys are f'ing curses or something.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I was about to say _again?_


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Wow, 300 dollars! That will teach him a lesson!


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

On the bright side at least he didn't get into an accident while rubbing one out and watching a porno while driving impaired...


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Cris said:


> Wow, 300 dollars! That will teach him a lesson!


Two years of probation is no joke, though. I mean, I guess I don't know how lax it is for a superstar, but from the people I know who've been on it, probation blows. I can imagine that if you had the money to go out on the town every night and have a blast, being on probation would be a pretty big boner kill.


----------

